# 22mag self defense-wife



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

So i have decided to get a Taurus Ultra light for the wife and was looking for a 9mm with moon clips or a 38spl if that is all I could find but now I am puzzled with the idea of a 22mag. Giving her 8 shots instead of 5. I would rather her hit to wound than not hit at all. She is decent with a revolver and terrible with a auto. I don't understand why. What is everyones opinion?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Patton said:


> So i have decided to get a Taurus Ultra light for the wife and was looking for a 9mm with moon clips or a 38spl if that is all I could find but now I am puzzled with the idea of a 22mag. Giving her 8 shots instead of 5. I would rather her hit to wound than not hit at all. She is decent with a revolver and terrible with a auto. I don't understand why. What is everyones opinion?


I think your approach to the problem is deeply flawed.

If she ever needs to use a gun to defend herself, it will likely be the absolute most important moment of her life, and she needs to be well prepared for it, in both her equipment and her ability to use it. That means using the very best equipment she is physically able to shoot, and jumping through all the necessary hoops to become proficient with it, and learning when and how to deploy a lethal weapon in defense of her life.

You might be surprised at how many delicate and petite women are perfectly comfortable and competent with .45's, or at least 9mm's. It is a function of mindset, more than anything else, and a 97 pound weakling can shoot a large handgun as well as a 300 pound brute, with enough hard-nosed practice.

If racking the slide is her problem, there are a variety of solutions. Most of them involve technique, but working out to increase strength, or trying different pistol models is not out of the question, either, when preparing to defend your life.

Revolvers that only hold five rounds are adequate for self-defense, too, if one prefers them. Concentrate on placing the first round on target, and adding more into the same spot, as time allows, if necessary. Most of the scenarios in which a civilian has a chance to save his or her life by firing a weapon will be over in seconds, with not a lot of rounds fired.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

If your wife isgood with the revolver, and willing to practice, then have HER pick out her revolver. The .38/.357 is a nice pistol. She may want a 5 shot, or a 6 shot in that, and may choose a non lighte wieght for ease of recoil.

Myself, if the recoil of the .38 is too much for her, and she does not want aan auto (or has problem with slide as was mentioned), then i would consider the .327 before the .22mag, again if she can handle the recoil. HOWEVER, i agree that hits are more important, and one shot kills on cougars (the 4 legged here people, get your minds out of the gutter) are not unheard of. on Magazine did a nice article on the .22mag recenlty, and i like the round. Would it be first choice? for me...no. i don't have a problem with recoil or at this point racking a slide. If i start too, then i may end up there. WHATEVER she has, that she shoots well and enjoys, is MUCH better than nothing because she doesn't like it.

So, take her shooting, then shopping. and be aware i am jealous of you that she WILL do such.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Well after thinking about it over night I am going to go back to the 9mm idea. She has about as much time behind an Auto as I do, she has just decided for herself she does not like them. I know when she was in the Army she couldn't qualify with an M-9. I have tried to work with her to. She has a nice Keltec but can't hit anything beyond 15 yds. I think it's a mental thing but if she wants a Ultra lite that is what I'm going to try and get her. Thanks everbody.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Patton said:


> ... but if she wants a Ultra lite that is what I'm going to try and get her. Thanks everbody.


There is the Key. Good job.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Having a firearm, being willing and able to use it, are the most important issues. If Patton's wife can shoot a 9mm, that is good. If she needs the 22 mag that is also good. Eight shots of 22 mag is enough. Even if one has a misfire, there are seven more.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

If you have read any of my other posts, I am probably going to sound like a broken record here...

But I would suggest a Ruger SP101. It is built heavier than an ultralite, but is VERY easy to shoot. The extra weight really helps to control the recoil, and besides: How many womens' purses have you tried to lift? Chances are a few extra ounces isn't going to make much difference. 

But if you really want an ultralight, I would not have any problem giving my wife a 22 magnum. I know way too many women who have been talked into getting a really lightweight .38 special, only to find out that it hurts them and they refuse to practice with it. I'd say give her something she feels COMFORTABLE shooting. Would a 22 magnum be my first choice? NO, but i'm not very sensitive to recoil.

I'd say give her the biggest round she is COMFORTABLE shooting. Practice with a lighter round is more valuable than a big round she is afraid of, in my opinion.

I'd give my wife a .22 magnum before i'd give her a rape wistle.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i hope the 30 round 22mag from keltec takes off
a semi auto and 30 rounds in the grip - awesome
i see this gun as a first step and hope others will follow - maybe in a few years it will be a ccw size


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd prefer my wife have a _pair_ of 38's.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Choose what you think is best but be careful of the Taurus ultralight 22mag. I bought one new online and when it arrived I could hardly pull the trigger or cock it let alone my wife. I sold it without shooting it. I bought the wife a spurless Ruger SP101 .357 and added a trigger job (lighter springs by a gunsmith). It works very easy for her and me although the original trigger was fine for me. Good luck with your search.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

(44s might be better??)


----------



## oldhway (Mar 19, 2010)

*Smith and Wesson 351PD Hi Viz (.22Mag).*

I bought one about three weeks ago and am amazed. It shoots straight, weighs less than 11 oz. and is small enough to easily carry and it dissappears. the Hi Viz sights make target aquisition easier and with small bore, shot placement is everything. I understand the arguments about larger calibers (I have a GP100 .357 and a model 29 .44mag) but a gun that is too difficult to carry does you now good in the safe. And a 22mag hollow point will get anyones attention if placed properly so practice and comfort with the gun make all the difference.

For what it's worth


----------

